# Trial of bow from australia



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay they are ex netalhead from doomdeath metal band Disenbowldement one of the rare metal band i still lisen once in a while i have a double cd by them..

But let's stick to the subject* Trial of Bow *sound rad i heard a song on YouTube , what a band of ethno ambient this stuff kinda sound like DcD but more etheric.

You guys are familiar whit this band have both cd and ep cd because this band sound awesome, tell me more about this band , is it still in print, or sadely out of print because i want these cd .

So you guys heard em?

:tiphat:


----------

